# Table leg design



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Well I was just wondering about some better ways to dress up table legs a bit. Not having a lathe really seems like your stuck to very few designs.
Aside from tapering the legs I don't got much in this department. 
I just been commisioned to build a side table for the mother in law, and thought Id ask here for some ideas on changing it up a bit thanks


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

You could use a chisel and carve some grooves in them. Or maybe some shallow cuts on the table saw to make some grooves... use a router to cut some shapes...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Do a google image search on table legs. Lots of ideas. How about a claw and ball foot legs?
Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

You mean like this:
















I used a router and roman ogee bit. route left and right side, then turn 180 degrees and route right and left side again.

You might need to zoom to see the detail


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

If the table legs are wide enough, you could add some fluting.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Mengtian, Nice legs...


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

BKBuilds said:


> Mengtian, Nice legs...


Thanks! I try to eat right, run 6-10 miles a day, get 8 hours sleep......


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I've always liked the carved claw-foot/paw-foot table legs. 
If you made little ones, you might claim they were skunk?


----------



## wood_chucker (Oct 18, 2012)

Some great ideas  I really like those legs megntin and that seems really easy. Thanks a lot guys I can always count on y'all .

However keep the ideas flowing.


----------

